# Hello everyone long time member ( 1998 ) has RETURNED.



## bert aka model maker (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi everyone, it has been a LONG TIME since I posted on here.
I joined in 1998 & posted regularly until June 2013 after moving to our newly built custom home one of a kind I can tell you that 😀 When designing our new home I had my own private Hobby Room for Building & Displaying my models.
One of the BEST things about it is the Land, Home,. Landscaping, then Fencing in the entire acre the Furnishing the new home with new furniture, flat screen tvs all sitting in a 4,300 Sq. Ft. Home . Moving into our NEW Home
With the NEW HOME, PROPERTY & All the above work ALL 
PAID FOR, 😀😀😀😁
NO HOUSE PAYMENTS (Man, That Sure Feels good )


----------



## bert aka model maker (Jun 25, 2021)

bert aka model maker said:


> Hi everyone, it has been a LONG TIME since I posted on here.
> I joined in 1998 & posted regularly until June 2013 after moving to our newly built custom home one of a kind I can tell you that 😀 When designing our new home I had my own private Hobby Room for Building & Displaying my models.
> One of the BEST things about it is the Land, Home,. Landscaping, then Fencing in the entire acre the Furnishing the new home with new furniture, flat screen tvs all sitting in a 4,300 Sq. Ft. Home . Moving into our NEW Home
> With the NEW HOME, PROPERTY & All the above work ALL
> ...


I sure HOPE a lot of my H.T. Friends Are STILL HERE.
Flying Frets,( HI DON )
Duct tape 4ever
Papa Smurf 
ROBIWON ( HI ROBERT )
Henry P. ( Rip my friend I sure do miss you buddy)
Seaview 
Beatle Paul


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome back @bert aka model maker

If you want to go back to using model maker let me know and we can see about getting that done. 🤙


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yo, Bert, wassup?


----------



## bert aka model maker (Jun 25, 2021)

JohnP 😀
How's everything ? You were already a HT member when I found H T in 1998 . A lot of great kits have come our way since then , especially the "after market" Take a great model and bring it to Life.
Your Seaview Breaking through the polar Ice brought that movie scene to life!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh lordy, it's been, like, 25 years? At least! (I know the "join date" by my name is wrong - I remember the board lost a few years of data once). I still think of the internet as a crazy new fad.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

John P said:


> Oh lordy, it's been, like, 25 years? At least! (I know the "join date" by my name is wrong - I remember the board lost a few years of data once). I still think of the internet as a crazy new fad.


----------



## bert aka model maker (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks, great to be back. John, who from the old days is still here ? 
I am sure we lost some members over the years. When we had this custom home built complete with an entire special room made exclusively my modeling & displays. That was in June 2013 when we moved in we were the only home built in this area however, NO INTERNET OR CABLE. 16 months the cable ,/ internet provider decided to expand service plus after we built other people took notice then decided to build finally getting the charter/ spectrum to FINALLY came in. I was off internet 16 months then got back online and found out good ole HENRY PRENTIS PASSED, I sure did like Henry, great guy who did A LOT for our hobby. I sure hope everyone is still here.
It IS good to be back. I wonder if my old homemade avatar that says BERT. MODEL MAKER with the JUPITER 2 LANDING IN THE CIRCLE WITH THE SHOW EFFECTS MAN Guiding it down.
Bert


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I wasnt able to find a model maker avatar but there is a modelmaker2000. Was this you?

We did lose a number of images along the way from when you joined to the late 2000s due to site moves and deterioration. And many are now blocked because they are not https level urls. Do you think you may still have the original image file for your old avatar? Back then you would have had to make a really small copy of it to use as an avatar. I think the limit was 200 x 300.


----------



## bert aka model maker (Jun 25, 2021)

It was the picture of mr Lydecker on set guiding the Jupiter 2 down to landing in the circle with yellow circle outline.
The avatar had BERT at the top & MODEL MAKER AT THE BOTTOM. I will search for it in my pictures folders and if I can locate it I will try to post it on this thread if it's ok ?
Thank you, Yes my MODEL MAKER screen name would be GREAT ! 
😀
BERT 
MODEL MAKER


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

As I noted I havent found MODEL MAKER or Modelmaker as of yet to be a previous membership. Could you have been using modelmaker2000 as your avatar name previously?

Once (and if) you find your image you should be able to upload it into your avatar profile directly without reducing the orginial image size like before. If you do need help with the process let us know. 🤙


----------



## bert aka model maker (Jun 25, 2021)

My Avatar was of the Jupiter 2 being guided to the landing in the yellow circle with a film crew member off camera with my name BERT at the top of the Avatar and MODEL MAKER at the bottom. Thank you😀
It is good to be back.
Bert Model Maker


----------



## bert aka model maker (Jun 25, 2021)

No, model maker 2000 came to HT a few years after me, then disappears soon after when HT changed passwords and gave everyone a long number /letter combination password I was not able to log on. We moved to a new home and had to wait 1 1/2 years for internet to come to the property. When it did, I found out that I couldn't get logged on. The injuries I suffered in the SEPTEMBER 11, 2001 Attacks started to get in the way,I healed up ok but over that stretch of time , there were 2 small pieces of aluminum shrapnel in the upper left part of my back that were missed when a slightly imbedded larger piece was removed from just under the skin, they were folded over like a taco shell the size of 2 small dimes. They were red hot when they hit me and scarred over. So they got missed. 
The 2 pieces finally started working their way out to where the doc.s we're able to get to them. First one 2 months later the second piece, all 3 pieces were from the hijacked Airliners Aluminum Skin, so i was carrying around 2 pieces of that hijacked plane deep in my back, However all is good now & back on HobbyTalk, life is good again.
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Glad you are continuing to recover and made it back here! Dont know if you wanted to but where you able to keep any of the shrapnel pieces after they were removed? One of my old bosses had his passed kidney stones (nay pebbles) framed in shadow box at his home. They looked like miniature meteorites!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is this the right profile? If it is, we can merge your current 7 posts together with the past ones under your current email and password. Or just reactivate your old profile with the new email address. 









bert model maker







www.hobbytalk.com





It looks like your old avatar image is no longer secure by its http url address. Do you have a copy of it still in your PC files?


----------



## Newbie123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello, bert aka model maker! Welcome back! Ex-Starseeker here, making my semi-annual visit to check on familiar old names. Not many left from the day, I must admit. Searched my computer and found these three images. Thought I'd post them in case one is the one you're looking for. Cheers!


----------



## Newbie123 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hello @newbie 123 !

Cool photos! Are you the arm, the man, or the guy operating the boom?

I know you have been @newbie 123 for a long time now. But, I also found this @starseeker avatar. Is that you as well?

If it is - we can merge you together and give you back @starseeker and the post counts or leave you as @Newbie123. Just let me know your preferences.


----------



## Newbie123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Apparently that's Howard Lydecker, the legendary special effects supervisor who later also worked on all of Irwin Allen's shows. 

Yes, that's my old self, and I'd loved to be merged back into him. Or her. Or They. I just don't feel right as Newbie. Tho' the older I get, the more like a newbie I feel. What is this Inter-Web thing, anyway?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Just what I call the world wide web at times. Picked it up at the Corvette Forum. I will make the merge this weekend. Be sure the email you have given us is current and working for you in case the system forces a password change as well. Or it may just ask you to prove you are human again. See you on the other side.....


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Not Lydecker.. Stage hand. Lydecker brothers developed high speed while at Republic.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

BTW Welcome Back Bert!!


----------

